# Bought on Ebay. Account just transfered but no points for 2016 & 2017.



## asdfasdf (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi. So I bought some Bonnet Creek points on Ebay. The person closing the transfer sent me an email saying the timeshare is in my name. So I call Wyndham and get my member number and log in. There aren't any points for 2016 or 2017, but there are 2018 points. I contacted the Ebay seller who has 100% good feedback. He said that Wyndham probably messed up and left the points in the original owner's account. He said this happens a lot. Has this happened to anybody else?

How worried should I be? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 28, 2016)

asdfasdf said:


> Hi. So I bought some Bonnet Creek points on Ebay. The person closing the transfer sent me an email saying the timeshare is in my name. So I call Wyndham and get my member number and log in. There aren't any points for 2016 or 2017, but there are 2018 points. I contacted the Ebay seller who has 100% good feedback. He said that Wyndham probably messed up and left the points in the original owner's account. He said this happens a lot. Has this happened to anybody else?
> 
> How worried should I be? Thanks for any input.



What seller?

It does happen. You're doing the right thing to stay on top of it. The regular crowd of ebay sellers will make good on it, either by getting you the points or sending you a check for the maintenance fees associated with the points. (I've had both types of adjustments made).

Depending upon the seller, you should be fine.


----------



## asdfasdf (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello. Thanks for the reply...the seller is timeshares4u. I'm hoping that everything turns out okay.


----------



## am1 (Mar 29, 2016)

If getting a check ask for $8/k.  You did not purchase the timeshare to wait two years for points.  There is risk associated with owning a timeshare and you are taking on that risk with no benefit.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2016)

The prior owner "stripped" that account. That is where they "credit pooled" the points and then moved forward the usage of those points into the 2015 use year and vacationed for FREE or rented the booked time.

That has happened to me and 2 other TUG members who brought (took up a FREE points offer) from a common private seller/owner. The seller did (after a some duress from other TUG readers) did make good on the MFs I had to pay for 2 years without any usable points. 

am1 is right on about asking for more than what today's MFs are ... you could get hit with a special assessment but your MFs cost does INCREASE yearly PLUS you brought those points to use with your family ... waiting 2 years is NOT what you bargain for.


----------



## geerlijd (Mar 29, 2016)

$8/k is fair if the seller did not disclose the account was stripped.  This is your cost to rent points in through Wyndham in order to make reservations for the next 2 years.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 29, 2016)

That happened to me in Oct 2014, both 2014 and 2015 points were gone.

At first the closing company claimed that according to the seller it was Wyndhams fault.

I posted this question on TUG
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218247

After about 6 replies, I emailed the link to the closer.

I suspect that by using the Force of TUG, the truth was revealed. The prior owner transferred the points to rci 

I agreed to a check for the points lost. That was ok with me because I didn't have any planned use for the 2014 or 2015 points.


----------



## Richardsdeals (Mar 29, 2016)

I purchased a resale from an owner who had multiple contracts.  Once it transferred, it was short the points for the first use year.  I contacted the seller and they were very apologetic and offered to transfer points to me from another contract, which Wyndham would not allow them to do.  I already had a vacation in mind, so they simply made a reservation for me from their points and listed me as a guest, which more than made up for the points I was missing.

In this case, I would buying directly from the owner.  Going through a company may be a different case entirely.

RC


----------



## asdfasdf (Mar 29, 2016)

am1 said:


> If getting a check ask for $8/k.  You did not purchase the timeshare to wait two years for points.  There is risk associated with owning a timeshare and you are taking on that risk with no benefit.





vacationhopeful said:


> The prior owner "stripped" that account. That is where they "credit pooled" the points and then moved forward the usage of those points into the 2015 use year and vacationed for FREE or rented the booked time.
> 
> That has happened to me and 2 other TUG members who brought (took up a FREE points offer) from a common private seller/owner. The seller did (after a some duress from other TUG readers) did make good on the MFs I had to pay for 2 years without any usable points.
> 
> am1 is right on about asking for more than what today's MFs are ... you could get hit with a special assessment but your MFs cost does INCREASE yearly PLUS you brought those points to use with your family ... waiting 2 years is NOT what you bargain for.





Bigrob said:


> What seller?
> 
> It does happen. You're doing the right thing to stay on top of it. The regular crowd of ebay sellers will make good on it, either by getting you the points or sending you a check for the maintenance fees associated with the points. (I've had both types of adjustments made).
> 
> Depending upon the seller, you should be fine.





geerlijd said:


> $8/k is fair if the seller did not disclose the account was stripped.  This is your cost to rent points in through Wyndham in order to make reservations for the next 2 years.





Roger830 said:


> That happened to me in Oct 2014, both 2014 and 2015 points were gone.
> 
> At first the closing company claimed that according to the seller it was Wyndhams fault.
> 
> ...





Richardsdeals said:


> I purchased a resale from an owner who had multiple contracts.  Once it transferred, it was short the points for the first use year.  I contacted the seller and they were very apologetic and offered to transfer points to me from another contract, which Wyndham would not allow them to do.  I already had a vacation in mind, so they simply made a reservation for me from their points and listed me as a guest, which more than made up for the points I was missing.
> 
> In this case, I would buying directly from the owner.  Going through a company may be a different case entirely.
> 
> RC



Thanks everybody! Well Dawn at Vacation Closing is supposed to be taking care of it but I haven't heard from her since this morning. I called Wyndham and they told me that the previous owner transferred the points to RCI back in December 2015. The Ebay seller tells me that they will still transfer those points to me...is that possible? Thanks


----------



## JeffBrown (Mar 29, 2016)

*HNo*



asdfasdf said:


> The Ebay seller tells me that they will still transfer those points to me...is that possible? Thanks



NOT LIKELY.  If the points have truly been moved to RCI, chances are they were converted to weeks system and RCI will not move back to Wyndham.  You can try that if they will un-bank them but do not take weeks in exchange for the points you should have received as the value will not be the same (most likely).


----------



## asdfasdf (Mar 29, 2016)

JeffBrown said:


> NOT LIKELY.  If the points have truly been moved to RCI, chances are they were converted to weeks system and RCI will not move back to Wyndham.  You can try that if they will un-bank them but do not take weeks in exchange for the points you should have received as the value will not be the same (most likely).



Thank you. It seemed unlikely that they would do that, but I wasn't sure. I really don't know how this will play out if I don't get the points.


----------



## asdfasdf (Mar 29, 2016)

Now I am being told that I won't be able to see my 2017 points under my account until June 1 when my renewal date is July 1. If this is true, why can I see all of my 2018 points but my 2017 points reads 0?


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 29, 2016)

asdfasdf said:


> Now I am being told that I won't be able to see my 2017 points under my account until June 1 when my renewal date is July 1. If this is true, why can I see all of my 2018 points but my 2017 points reads 0?



You are being misled. If you can see 2018, then you would also see 2017.
If Wyndham told you that the points went to rci, I would believe them.

Perhaps you should ask the closing company to reverse the transaction. My company offered that instead of payment for the points.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 30, 2016)

JeffBrown said:


> NOT LIKELY.  If the points have truly been moved to RCI, chances are they were converted to weeks system and RCI will not move back to Wyndham.  You can try that if they will un-bank them but do not take weeks in exchange for the points you should have received as the value will not be the same (most likely).



Wyndham points are no longer converted to weeks when depositing to RCI -- they're deposited in the denomination of Wyndham points to be used via the portal. That said, I suspect that they would still not move the points back to Wyndham, but if they actually would do that for you, they would still be in the form of Wyndham points.


----------



## asdfasdf (Apr 8, 2016)

So everything turned out okay...for the most part. I ended up with twice as many yearly points in my RCI account but no Wyndham points. Dawn at Vacation Closings is in the process of getting half of those points converted back to Wyndham points. We'll see...I'm thankful that this didn't go totally south though lol.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2016)

And Bonnet Creek is an UDI resort, which means you must pay MFs as you go, even if you use the all the points in advance.  So you will be paying for 2 years of MFs on points you did not receive use of. 

I'd go back to the seller and make it right somehow.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 9, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> And Bonnet Creek is an UDI resort, which means you must pay MFs as you go, even if you use the all the points in advance.  So you will be paying for 2 years of MFs on points you did not receive use of.
> 
> I'd go back to the seller and make it right somehow.



PLUS to use the RCI 'value' for EACH timesharing vacation will cost you $209 (or is it $229) per week as an exchange fee.

Get MONEY or have the deal reversed!

PS An internal points system has it "pluses and minuses" and Wyndham has some 'fees' for reservation transactions and housekeeping transactions (for non-VIP owners), BUT RCI exchange fees for every booking.

Did you look to see if YOUR Wyndham account had ANY RTs or HKs or GCs? If NOT, start figuring what cash should be ALSO coming your way for those "GONE/USED" commodities.


----------



## asdfasdf (Apr 9, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> And Bonnet Creek is an UDI resort, which means you must pay MFs as you go, even if you use the all the points in advance.  So you will be paying for 2 years of MFs on points you did not receive use of.
> 
> I'd go back to the seller and make it right somehow.





vacationhopeful said:


> PLUS to use the RCI 'value' for EACH timesharing vacation will cost you $209 (or is it $229) per week as an exchange fee.
> 
> Get MONEY or have the deal reversed!
> 
> ...



This is what my account shows:
CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Point Status
2016 Total
Travel From	Expiration	Points Description	Points Available	Housekeeping 
Available
Apr 9, 2016	Jun 30, 2016	Regular	0	300
2017 Total
Travel From	Expiration	Points Description	Points Available	Housekeeping 
Available
Jul 1, 2016	Jun 30, 2017	Regular	0	300
2018 Total
Travel From	Expiration	Points Description	Points Available	Housekeeping 
Available
Jul 1, 2017	Jun 30, 2018	Regular	300,000	300

But I also have 600,000 points in my RCI account. They are trying to convert 300,000 of the points back to Wyndham points for me. Does this seem pretty fair? I paid about $2,000 all in for it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 9, 2016)

You will be paying 300,000 times $6.50/per 1,000 points (middle of the road MFs and CWP for Wyndham  1,000 points YEARLY) is $1950 in 2016.

With a 5% MF increase, another $2050 for MFs in 2017.

NOW, add in EXCHANGE fees for your 600K of Wyndham points in RCI ... 105K of points for a 1bdr HIGH season (not Prime season as you are doing this last minute), would get you 5 1bdr units with exchange company fees of 5 time $229 ==> $1145.

So for 5 weeks of Wyndham resort vacationing over 2 years, MFs ($1950 + $2015) plus  exchange fees ($1145) is $5145. 

But here is the kicker ... you cancel an exchange, you totally LOSE the $229 exchange fee and may lose some/all of the points. You cancel an Wyndham reservation, you MIGHT have to pay for an additional Reservation Transaction (call in is $50(?)/online is $40(?)) but you would retain your Wyndham points (if cancelled 15 days or MORE before the check in date.)

With Wyndham reservations, you can book 7 or fewer nights ... pay a few Housekeeping Credits and/or Reservation Transactions. As you are a resale buyer with Wyndham, your RCI account is a Weeks ONLY account ... not a RCI Points account which lets you book under 7 nights.


RCI is not the same as Wyndham. You will spend MORE time looking for vacations THAT YOU CAN TAKE for 7 NIGHTS.. spend MORE money for those vacations .. be LOCKED into those vacations unless you buy RCI Insurance .. etc. RCI worked BEST when you plan way in advance and put in ONGOING searches.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> You will be paying 300,000 times $6.50 (middle of the road MFs and CWP for Wyndham  1,000 points YEARLY) is $1950 in 2016.



This should read 300 times $6.50, as the $6.50 is per 1000 points.  Just for clarity.  As $6.50/thousand is about the cost for MF at Bonnet Creek that you will have to pay for points you did not receive.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

The Bonnet Creek 2016 MF is 5.37 per 1000 points plus .55 program fee.  5.92 total.  $1776 for 300,000 points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2016)

CruiseGuy said:


> The Bonnet Creek 2016 MF is 5.37 per 1000 points plus .55 program fee.  5.92 total.  $1776 for 300,000 points.



times 2 years of missing points.  Not cheap. $3500 for nothing.


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 10, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> But here is the kicker ... you cancel an exchange, you totally LOSE the $229 exchange fee and may lose some/all of the points. You cancel an Wyndham reservation, you MIGHT have to pay for an additional Reservation Transaction (call in is $50(?)/online is $40(?)) but you would retain your Wyndham points (if cancelled 15 days or MORE before the check in date.)



Online is $30.  I've never done phone RT.


----------

